# Looking to get hired as a sub, nw indiana, sw burbs



## rkmat2011 (Oct 28, 2011)

Brand new Chevy 2500 duramax with an 8' Western, 15 years exp.,looking to make a some $. Dependable and on time everytime!


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

rkmat2011;1445176 said:


> Brand new Chevy 2500 duramax with an 8' Western, 15 years exp.,looking to make a some $. Dependable and on time everytime!


Hey give me a call, Im out of Joliet 708-417-8836 if youre still looking.


----------

